# I need a teacher



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a bit new but im still learning how to draw furry. I think I am doing ok but its really hard to know without a real teacher. So if anyone can help I would really appreciate it. Anything would help


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 25, 2008)

am I taken right that you already have some drawing skills? if so, please show anything, even if you think it's crap.

generally spoken, some things depend on what kind of art style you are aiming at, like "naturalistic/realistic", "anime", "other cartoon style". for cartoony stuff you don't need to study animal anatomy that closely. for realistic, you really should do it.
regardless of style, some good books on drawing human anatomy are helpful, since proportions are important, as are that your joints bend the right way (unless you want to do cartoons, but they aren't ass imple to look right, either; maybe even harder), and the muscles bulge at the right places. I can't say which books are available at your place; maybe some US furries can give you advice.
"The Drawing on the Right Side of your Brain" and "The new Drawing on The Right Side of your Brain" by Betty Edwards is also some really good book to learn how to draw what your eyes see, and how to draw what your inner eye sees. it takes you back to the very basics, but it works. 
"The Art of Animation Drawing" by Don Bluth is also a good advice, it helps on proportioning and creating action scenes and movement; the rules to this are universal.
also: use as many photos of real-life animals and humans as possible. don't be afraid to work off photos, even top illustrators do it. don't let anyone peg you a cheater because of it; they know nothing.
be careful using other people's art for reference. they might do mistakes you, and even they, don't realize, and you will repeat them over and over again. been there, done that, too. also, if you publish it seekign advice (or any other reason) give proper credits; artists don't take lightly on this, and if you re-draw soemone's lÃ¶inework, colour it without permission, and post it as your own, they will become unpleasant on you. don't do it, there are enough people out there who take everything on the net as granted because it's there, one klick away. someone else has put effort into it.
practise. practise as much as you can find the time to, and don't be afraid to post what you have done seeking further advice. may it be something refined, or a ball pen scribble in some notebook, as long as someone can detect what it _might_ be, post it. listen to advice, and try your best to follow it to your best abilities. even if you fail, you have learned something, so don't worry.
you have someone criticising in a nice, serious tone, being fair and helpful? heed them like your left eye. chances are, your art style has appealed to them, and they try to help you even though you have a long way going because they somehow dig your stuff. also, such advice is worth gold, literally. (speaking of style, try and develop your own style as soon as possible. it helps you in the long run to at least make a name for yourself within a fandom filled to the brim with artists of all kinds and skill levels)
and don't forget to practise.

and use sunscreen.

no wait, that's another topic. XD


----------



## gothyk (Jul 25, 2008)

A teacher? Via the interwebz? If you are interested in art and furry, you should look up some drawing tutorials on google and check out art on site art sites, like deivantart or furryartpile. ^^


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> am I taken right that you already have some drawing skills? if so, please show anything, even if you think it's crap.
> 
> generally spoken, some things depend on what kind of art style you are aiming at, like "naturalistic/realistic", "anime", "other cartoon style". for cartoony stuff you don't need to study animal anatomy that closely. for realistic, you really should do it.
> regardless of style, some good books on drawing human anatomy are helpful, since proportions are important, as are that your joints bend the right way (unless you want to do cartoons, but they aren't ass imple to look right, either; maybe even harder), and the muscles bulge at the right places. I can't say which books are available at your place; maybe some US furries can give you advice.
> ...


 

yeah i do have a bit of experience drawing but i can't show you anything till FA comes back online and thanks for the book titles I'll be sure pick them up if I see them.


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2008)

gothyk said:


> A teacher? Via the interwebz? If you are interested in art and furry, you should look up some drawing tutorials on google and check out art on site art sites, like deivantart or furryartpile. ^^


thanks I will be sure to do that


----------



## Jarz (Jul 26, 2008)

wow, just reading your thread, i did some research and found this:

some anatomy lesson 
Head
Torso

i think a good way to start, drawing a lot (gotta try this myself ^^; )


----------



## Pip (Jul 26, 2008)

Jarz said:


> wow, just reading your thread, i did some research and found this:
> 
> some anatomy lesson
> Head
> ...


thanks I think I will try it


----------

